# What is the best tasting protein shake?



## TypeRMan (Sep 28, 2018)

What are your opinions on the best tasting? I prefer ON vanilla amd it's interesting to see you choice guys

Sorry, the wrong category How to move this to supps and nutrition?


----------



## Merlin (Sep 28, 2018)

Well how do you like your protein shake consistency? Thick or Thin? Talking just whey? Spongy likes to use Myprotein. I've already went through two tubs after reading his review on it. Taste it good, more of a thin protein shake if you're only using once scoop I do two. Goes down easy and I love the taste.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 28, 2018)

I’ve always preferred vanilla flavored shakes myself
currently adding Myprotein whey with my shake


----------



## Hot-n-fun (Sep 28, 2018)

Muscle Milk is really good stuff.  If you are lookin to gain weight,  make a milkshake with some ice cream, milk, and the muscle milk.  Banana  cream is awesome in a vanilla shake.  I also like the Blueberries and  Cream Flavor as a plain shake.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 28, 2018)

They all taste like Bigfoot’s dick. I just get vanilla and drink it as fast as possible


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 28, 2018)

Deja Vu

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/27874-Protein-Drink-Flavors?highlight=protein


----------



## Jada (Sep 28, 2018)

I like ON vanilla or chocolate


----------



## Spongy (Sep 28, 2018)

MyProtein Salted Caramel


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 28, 2018)

Spongy said:


> MyProtein Salted Caramel



How’s the sweetness on this Soongy? I find the vanilla just a little too sweet for my taste but it’s manageable.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 28, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> How’s the sweetness on this Soongy? I find the vanilla just a little too sweet for my taste but it’s manageable.



Oh man, its sweet as hell lol.

Mocha is not too sweet, neither is cinnamon roll (emphasis on the cinnamon though).  The strawberries and cream micellar casein is not very weet at all, quite chalky but tolerable.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 28, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Oh man, its sweet as hell lol.
> 
> Mocha is not too sweet, neither is cinnamon roll (emphasis on the cinnamon though).  The strawberries and cream micellar casein is not very weet at all, quite chalky but tolerable.



ah mocha it is next time lol.


----------



## snake (Sep 28, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> They all taste like Bigfoot’s dick.


How do you know what Bigfoot's cock tastes like? Fair question.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 28, 2018)

snake said:


> How do you know what Bigfoot's cock tastes like? Fair question.


Smells like tuna, tastes like chicken





Yeah Idk man I ****ing really don't do vanilla flavors I think they are so far missed but will buy if in a pinch, I usually do the chocolates.
I prefer gold standard whey but hardly ever buy it anymore.

Rocky road is good as ****


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 28, 2018)

snake said:


> How do you know what Bigfoot's cock tastes like? Fair question.


Don’t judge me....


----------



## tsizzle (Sep 28, 2018)

Vanilla... Gone is 10 seconds!!


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 28, 2018)

poo...poo..shake!


----------



## stonetag (Sep 29, 2018)

snake said:


> How do you know what Bigfoot's cock tastes like? Fair question.


Right, because he’s never been found so.........


----------



## j2048b (Sep 29, 2018)

i cant do anything w flavor anymore so just plain is what i use now


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 29, 2018)

Really two threads of protein flavors at once what’s next eye liner color getting gheyer by the minute over here


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 29, 2018)

Eye liner is ghey? Uh oh....


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 29, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Really two threads of protein flavors at once what’s next eye liner color getting gheyer by the minute over here


So.....you never said what color you wear


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2018)

Unflavored works best for me 

all that fake desert flavoring is gross

and makes me fart gross too


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 29, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Unflavored works best for me
> 
> all that fake desert flavoring is gross
> 
> and makes me fart gross too



Everyone farts...part of life!!!!!!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Everyone farts...part of life!!!!!!!!!:32 (20):



no doubt but id rather fart unflavored


----------

